# New and Used Motorhome



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Been looking for a new or used motorhome and have sort of been focusing on a Tiffin Allegro 32 SA. They appear to have a pretty good layout as well as being a fairly goo quality product. Anyone have one or friends that have one- just looking for reliability/driveability type info.


----------

